
More about Infections and Alzheimer - JPLeRouzic
https://padiracinnovation.org/News/2020/07/more-about-infections-and-alzheimer
======
JPLeRouzic
A team at the University of Texas combed through millions of medical records
in a national database. The goal was to find factors that reduce a person's
risk of getting certain diseases, including Alzheimer's.

"And one of the things that came back was flu shots," says Albert Amran, one
of the authors.

"So if we have some general means of improving immunity, it might help reduce
Alzheimer's disease," reflects Svetlana Ukraintseva, an associate research
professor at Duke's.

